# Tausug: Lingkat



## Reflections

Please help me translate this:

Lingkat!

What does it mean if someone writes _lingkat _on my picture.

bya teddy in malingkat! cyempre pati ikaw 
What does this mean in continuation with the same pic and after _lingkat_ comment ....?? The pic has me hugging a teddy toy.


----------



## latchiloya

Hi Reflections!

I saw this thread you made couple of days ago yet I am not so sure of my answer that I hesitated to reply.
Bothered for you not be misinformed, this is my inference about my study:



mataripis said:


> Lingat not lingkat.


There really exists a word _lingkat_.



Reflections said:


> bya teddy in malingkat! cyempre pati ikaw
> What does this mean in continuation with the same pic and after lingat comment ....?? The pic has me hugging a teddy toy


 
*bya teddy in malingkat! cyempre pati ikaw*

The second sentence, _cyempre pati ikaw,_ is apparently comprehensible to every Filipino speaker, even in Tagalog. For _pati _and _ikaw, _same as our region language _Hiligaynon, _are present in Tagalong vocabulary.

_



*Pati
*

Click to expand...

_


> denotes: involvement; can be used in text as _also_ and _including_
> *Ikaw
> *the second person pronoun; _you
> __*Cyempre
> *_is the word_ Siempre _written in a text messaging language in the Philippines. _Siempre_ is a Spanish word which means “_always”_ yet it was borrowed and understood to function as an interjection: of _course, obviously, indeed._


 
_Shempre pati ikaw_ = Of course, including you.[obviously, same as you are]

As you said the comment in this text comes in a picture of you holding the teddy bear. We can infer that _teddy_ is the stuff toy you are holding.

 And this sites leads us the definitions of _lingkat_.
http://www-01.sil.org/asia/philippines/online/yka/dict/lexicon/lx02887.html

And all I understood in here:

*bya teddy in malingkat*

_the teddy[bear] is beautiful/cute_.

For it is said that, the Filipino Languages is an Austronesian Language, this morpheme _lingkat_ might come from the Bahasa Languages, this could be a text from a Tausug Language.


----------



## Reflections

Thanks latchiloya, I appreciate your help.


----------



## latchiloya

my pleasure


----------



## Qalawri

*Lingkat* is from Tausug and it means 'beauty'. *Malingkat* means 'beautiful'.


----------

